# Absalon Port Visit



## Mr_Bund (11 Oct 2005)

This may be of some interest, the Danish Navy ship Absalon, will visit Halifax on the 28th of Oct.

http://www.ambottawa.um.dk/en/servicemenu/News/NewDanishSupportShipABSALONtodockinHalifaxonOctober282005.htm


----------



## CallOfDuty (12 Oct 2005)

Thanks for the heads up ;D
I'll have to go down and check her out.
Steve


----------



## Mr_Bund (10 Nov 2005)

So, did anyone take a look? What did you think?


----------

